
New Budget Proposal for NASA cuts funding for the ISS by 2025 [pdf] - lettergram
https://www.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/atoms/files/nasa_fy_2019_budget_overview.pdf
======
lettergram
Additional releases:
[https://www.nasa.gov/news/budget/index.html](https://www.nasa.gov/news/budget/index.html)

------
coding123
Is any of this due to SpaceX and Mars or is that where SpaceX would get it's
funds?

